# My Star Trek Into Darkness Enterprise WIP



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have finally started on the Revell JJ Prise. I just got the Aztec set from Lou at Aztec Dummy and the TenaControls Light kit from Culttvman. I didn't realize until after I bought the light kit that there are no window lights included. I have some LED tape from Paragrafix and some solderless connectors , so I am going to see how I can incorporate them as well. Here is a quick video of the saucer mocked up with the lights.


----------



## Heero Kasshu (Dec 19, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing some more! Great Video!


----------



## Red shirt guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice. I have a lighting board on its way to me also. 

What size LED's are those? I'm thinking of using 2mm for the nav/strobes once I get to making mine.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Red shirt guy said:


> Nice. I have a lighting board on its way to me also.
> 
> What size LED's are those? I'm thinking of using 2mm for the nav/strobes once I get to making mine.


I think they are all 3mm.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have started painting the saucer section finally. The Aztecs are from Lou at Aztec Dummy. Another superb job. This is the first time I have tried the vinyl masks. I am using Vallejo paints. Gray primed with rustoleum. First coat is USA grey. Second coat was US Light Grey , and final coat will be USAF light grey. Ill see how it looks and then maybe light coat with the Tamiya pearl grey.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to watching this build! I really like the new Enterprise. I just wish they had one in a smaller scale.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

The saucers are finished except for Decals. The Aztecs look really good although they are pretty prevalent. Does anyone know if spraying a coat of Tamiya Pearl white would tone it down or cover it. I haven't put a matte or gloss coat on yet either. Maybe that will tone it down some.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

looking Good! 

yes, I always recommend a light coat of the lighter color as a blender over the azteks to tone down the contrast.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> looking Good!
> 
> yes, I always recommend a light coat of the lighter color as a blender over the azteks to tone down the contrast.


Thanks Lou. Does it look too dark to you, or will the decals look ok over the top like it is?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> looking Good!
> 
> yes, I always recommend a light coat of the lighter color as a blender over the azteks to tone down the contrast.


What a difference. Thanks for the advice Lou. The Aztecs are really toned done just from that last color topcoat. The masks for the nacelles and the secondary hull look like they will be challenging. Is there a method you use to keep the masks on the nacelles and hull because you say not to stick them on?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

looking very good. I think you nailed it!

no particular method for the "texturizing" templates. just lay the vinyl sheet (sticky side UP) on the hull and shoot your paint thru it. practice on some scrap sheet styrene first (if you'd like) to get the feel for what you will be doing. after the first pass, you can flip the vinyl over and use that side too. Be careful you don't get too much wet paint build up on the vinyl ( you can blot it with an old t-shirt or sponge after a while to wipe away the residual) or you might transfer that to the kit. and then the sadness begins


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> looking very good. I think you nailed it!
> 
> no particular method for the "texturizing" templates. just lay the vinyl sheet (sticky side UP) on the hull and shoot your paint thru it. practice on some scrap sheet styrene first (if you'd like) to get the feel for what you will be doing. after the first pass, you can flip the vinyl over and use that side too. Be careful you don't get too much wet paint build up on the vinyl ( you can blot it with an old t-shirt or sponge after a while to wipe away the residual) or you might transfer that to the kit. and then the sadness begins


So how do you place it without the sticky side sticking to your fingers and keep it down so you can airbrush it.


----------



## Robman007 (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice build!

Did you happen to see that QMx is doing a 1/1600 scale USS Vengeance? In that scale alone the model goes out to 36" long. What is up with ILM and scaling of starships in these new films?


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Robman007 said:


> Nice build!
> 
> Did you happen to see that QMx is doing a 1/1600 scale USS Vengeance? In that scale alone the model goes out to 36" long. What is up with ILM and scaling of starships in these new films?


Geez, that's crazy! I've been a fan of the ships in both movies, but the Vengeance was just not something I enjoyed. The design was goofy, and the scale was ridiculous... glad it fell out of the sky lol


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> So how do you place it without the sticky side sticking to your fingers and keep it down so you can airbrush it.


I put a little piece of painters tape on it to use as a "handle"

I just let gravity hold it down while I spray. it's a second or two at most. then I move it and spray again


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I put a little piece of painters tape on it to use as a "handle"
> 
> I just let gravity hold it down while I spray. it's a second or two at most. then I move it and spray again


Cool Thanks. That is for the nacelles as well I assume?


----------



## Robman007 (Jan 23, 2013)

harristotle said:


> Geez, that's crazy! I've been a fan of the ships in both movies, but the Vengeance was just not something I enjoyed. The design was goofy, and the scale was ridiculous... glad it fell out of the sky lol


The price of the model outweights the goofy nature....$9,995..plus shipping and tax.

Nope.


----------



## ChloeAsh (Jul 26, 2013)

HI im very new to building star trek models, and i recently brought the star trek into the darkness, i see the aztec designs are quite complex and maybe require aztek dummys kit (which is out of stock) is there other way of doing this without the aztek, or is there a template, thank you for your time


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

ChloeAsh said:


> HI im very new to building star trek models, and i recently brought the star trek into the darkness, i see the aztec designs are quite complex and maybe require aztek dummys kit (which is out of stock) is there other way of doing this without the aztek, or is there a template, thank you for your time


I'm sure there are people on here that could make their own Aztec masks, but I am not one of them. I do just fine but don't have quite the expertise or patience for that. Lou's masks are the key. Orbital drydock also makes a set. Look at his topic on here and see if he still has some available. I am almost done with the saucer and will post pics soon I hope.

Here is the link for ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Complete-Az...117418159?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item19df1d3eaf


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

The saucers are now completely painted and decaled. I am just waiting on more cool white led tape and connectors from Paragrafix. I have the Tena kit from Cult and will wire that up this weekend for the saucer. 

I made supports to tape the led tape to using some sheet styrene.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking awesome so far!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is a video of the Tena control lights in place.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Looking good!!

BTW, I just shipped Steve 50 more sets, so he should be restocked by Tuesday


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Saucer is completely sealed up and lights installed. Went together very nicely with very little light leaks. Next on to the nacelles.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

What you've done so far looks great so far. Keep up the good work. When I finally get around to putting mine together it won't be lite because the lighting kit is not in my budget.

The colors Revell Germany recommends for paintings the Enterprise are not readily available here in the U.S..How did you arrive at the colors you used? 

Can you, or anybody else, tell me what is the U.S. equivalent to Camin red, Fiery red, Leaf green and what shade of light green do I use? 

Also, the colors listed have three different colors of grey on it but not the shade, except for Mouse grey, which I don't know what shade that is either.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

enterprise_fan said:


> What you've done so far looks great so far. Keep up the good work. When I finally get around to putting mine together it won't be lite because the lighting kit is not in my budget.
> 
> The colors Revell Germany recommends for paintings the Enterprise are not readily available here in the U.S..How did you arrive at the colors you used?
> 
> ...


I used Rustoleum grey primer and then all Vallejo paints. USA grey, US Light grey, and USAF light grey in that order.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Looking awesome! Did you put a coat of future or clear over the topcoat before applying masks? I have had a hellova time with regular masking tape pulling up Vallejo air paints.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

MLCrisis32 said:


> Looking awesome! Did you put a coat of future or clear over the topcoat before applying masks? I have had a hellova time with regular masking tape pulling up Vallejo air paints.


I only put future on before I put on the decals. I sprayed a flat topcoat in between each coat of paint with the masks.


----------

